# Link to .902 FXZ file



## Draexo

In case anyone needs it:

Be warned, the download is SLOW.

http://droidrepo.inf...l-fxz-stock-902

Here is a separate link, download is FAST. Thanks to TopazAaron for the idea!

http://adf.ly/742L8


----------



## sos567656765

Has anyone verified this download?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TopazAaron

http://r3l3as3droot.th3oryrom.us.to/VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip Heres a 902 file i uploaded. Download will be fast.


----------



## Draexo

TopazAaron said:


> http://r3l3as3droot...._CFC_01.xml.zip Heres a 902 file i uploaded. Download will be fast.


Wow
Lightning fast!
What are you hosting it on?


----------



## chefb

will this wipe sd card?


----------



## sos567656765

chefb said:


> will this wipe sd card?


No but I still always pull mine just as a precaution.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidoo03

How would I use this to get back to stock?


----------



## Draexo

Skidoo03 said:


> How would I use this to get back to stock?


This explains it better than I can.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html


----------



## NorthGuard

TopazAaron said:


> http://r3l3as3droot.th3oryrom.us.to/VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip Heres a 902 file i uploaded. Download will be fast.


Flashing this will put me back to stock, correct?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

